# Is this new?



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't use It . I bought no-coat for this home.. The g/c had It there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you talking about straightflex??? That stuffs been here for at least 15 years??


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

See lots of it for the past few years out here as well. Boy, you hillbilly ******** need to get out more often.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Are you talking about straightflex??? That stuffs been here for at least 15 years??


 Yes I know that caz...:blink: I am asking about the slotted edges ..I've never seen the slotted edges on the straight flex before..


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen a lot of straight flex also. Normally I'm peeling it off the wall and throwing it in the trash.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Havent seen the elipse holes before but strait flex original is something i carry with me at all times. They change it every so often. Next month it will be squares. I know some people dont like it but I use it to keep a nice line on my top angles when theres a small gap or its off a bit.. Pretty cost effective at 8 bucks a roll compared to 3 coat at $44.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> See lots of it for the past few years out here as well. Boy, you hillbilly ******** need to get out more often.


 I may be a hillbilly ,,,but I know not to use the crap...just asking ifin yous been a seenin its around and everything!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> havent seen the elipse holes before but strait flex original is something i carry with me at all times. They change it every so often. Next month it will be squares. I know some people dont like it but i use it to keep a nice line on my top angles when theres a small gap or its off a bit.. Pretty cost effective at 8 bucks a roll compared to 3 coat at $44.


 no-coat


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Yes I know that caz...:blink: I am asking about the slotted edges ..I've never seen the slotted edges on the straight flex before..


:thumbup: Well i did type on my reply you must be talking about the oval holes on the edge...........but then i deleted it..............i should have left it shouldnt i


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> I may be a hillbilly ,,,but I know not to use the crap...just asking ifin yous been a seenin its around and everything!!


Oh sorry Moore my mistake - saw the Straitflex around lots and used it some but cant recall the ovals come to think of it.. So what is it you dont like about it compared to NoCoat?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have seen a lot of straight flex also. Normally I'm peeling it off the wall and throwing it in the trash.


 I will not use straight flex on off angles ,,but I do keep a roll in the truck for cold air return wraps.. It wont pop loose if theres no movement... no-coat aint what it's cracked up to be either...when theres movement somethings gonna give... no-coat waits till the years out .


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> I may be a hillbilly ,,,but I know not to use the crap...just asking ifin yous been a seenin its around


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

*w*



moore said:


> I may be a hillbilly ,,,but I know not to use the crap...just asking ifin yous been a seenin its around and everything!!


Thought you might be using it to run your moonshine through :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Thought you might be using it to run your moonshine through :whistling2:


 WHO'S the one drinking here ...Ya didn't have to tell me twice...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> I will not use straight flex on off angles ,,but I do keep a roll in the truck for cold air return wraps.. It wont pop loose if theres no movement... no-coat aint what it's cracked up to be either...when theres movement somethings gonna give... no-coat waits till the years out .


I have never used either but I have replaced both with trim-tex. I have only seen it crack both on off angles and outside corners. At first I thought maybe it was the applicators but everyone can't be using it wrong.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

No coat has been good to me (no call backs) but i still hate having to hit the extra coat with a 10". I charge a buck ft for No coat or SF. i usually do main living areas and kitchens with the sf on top angles. Then tack it on the bill. Never really had any problems with it but it sure does make a strait lines to paint.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the slotted one has been around for atleast several years that I know of, the place I get it from normally has the slotted version but every now and then they have the holed version in stock, dunno why, they are both packaged as "original Straightflex", if you are going to use the stuff then definitely go for the slotted one coz the mud seems to squeeze out better.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

moore said:


> I didn't use It .


You made the right call. The straitflex hinge has a memory like an elephant. Not sure what size bolts they recommend when installing to keep it on the angle.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Although I've started using midflex there's a bit of a trick to getting straightflex to work right, what I do is fold it together tight then lay it on the floor face down so it's like an upside down V, then run my hand down the length (once) to flatten to the right shape, for the very slight angles run it back between the fingers to flatten it again.
I haven't had any callbacks with straightflex and I would still use it but if you've ever had to remove it, it doesn't seem to stick very well.


----------



## grinnell drywall (Aug 14, 2011)

It is like anything else it has its addvantages and drawbacks. Been using strait flex for 10 years or so and the only problems i have had were minor. in my opinion it is a good product


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Did the stuff in pic come out of that box in pic?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Straight Flex is a lot easier to use if you use the roller to smash it into the mud and wall. It is way harder to take back off (when wet) if you have to adjust. You'd be surprised how much better it is to make the angle straight. Just roll it then wipe the mud off and coat it a couple times real tight.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I worked with a guy who did insurance work( so mostly all small stuff). He used almost exclusively SF on all inside 90's. Worked good but way too time consuming for my likes. Good for making stright lines as previosly mentioned.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just use it on off angles. Way too slow on 90's.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Usesfor SF

I like it fo 90 degrees corners. Roll on mud with paint corner roller then hit it with a roller. Goes on pretty quick and is very lightweight. The best advantage is after we are all sanded and primed. The painter will like you for the places where there is a color change and he has to cut in or draw a strait line. Horizontals and vertical paint lines look better. Plus its a good way to make a few extra bucks on the job. When charging a dollar a ft extra for something I have to tape anyway. I will do it as much as I can.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I personally like level-line,,,it has paper on it.

The straight-flex comes loose,,, it DOES NOT bond. The straight-flex with holes in it, either round or oval works better, simply cause when you first coat it (apply it) you can "catch" the areas that are not mudded behind,,, and "re-fill" em

Straight-flex was a GREAT idea,,, but they could not,,,have not,,,, figured out how to make it bond with mud and paper. Its like mesh tape,,,, a good idea that just didn't work


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You must be embedding it with your knife not the roller. If you roll it, it won't come unstuck. Case closed.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> You must be embedding it with your knife not the roller. If you roll it, it won't come unstuck. Case closed.


 Interested in buying some ocean front property in Colorado?????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Usesfor SF
> 
> I like it fo 90 degrees corners. Roll on mud with paint corner roller then hit it with a roller. Goes on pretty quick and is very lightweight. The best advantage is after we are all sanded and primed. The painter will like you for the places where there is a color change and he has to cut in or draw a strait line. Horizontals and vertical paint lines look better. Plus its a good way to make a few extra bucks on the job. When charging a dollar a ft extra for something I have to tape anyway. I will do it as much as I can.


In your 90's, to keep the painter happy

Screw the painter:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I personally like level-line,,,it has paper on it.
> 
> The straight-flex comes loose,,, it DOES NOT bond. The straight-flex with holes in it, either round or oval works better, simply cause when you first coat it (apply it) you can "catch" the areas that are not mudded behind,,, and "re-fill" em
> 
> Straight-flex was a GREAT idea,,, but they could not,,,have not,,,, figured out how to make it bond with mud and paper. Its like mesh tape,,,, a good idea that just didn't work


I quite agree, what it needs is thinner vinyl and to have paper laminated to it, also with a thinner hinge to get rid of the memory effect, although it doesn't bond very well I've never had any come to grief with movement....that I know of.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Agreed. I have had it let go on a number of jobs and wont use it again. And that is with our hot mud that sticks like crap to a blanket. Maybe some PVA would help but I cant be bothered, I will just use No-Coat:thumbsup:.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I know a few guys that use straight flex along with X-Crack ( the metal that goes up prior to drywall) with very good results >>>so far.

My guys put up the x-crack sometimes to straighten up the angle a bit..the metal gives a nice straight edge to cut rock to.>>>Then we use No-coat 325 or levelline in certain less important areas.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Straight Flex was the best thing since sliced bread.............until I started using No-Coat. Have not used Straight Flex since. I always applied with a knife and had a hell of a time getting it bedded all the way, and sore fingers from pushing so hard to boot. I never had it let loose, but had small sections that were slightly hollow behind it. It was a major improvement over just paper taping off angles though.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

wnybassman said:


> Straight Flex was the best thing since sliced bread.............until I started using No-Coat. Have not used Straight Flex since. I always applied with a knife and had a hell of a time getting it bedded all the way, and sore fingers from pushing so hard to boot. I never had it let loose, but had small sections that were slightly hollow behind it. It was a major improvement over just paper taping off angles though.


The exact reason they sell the ROLLER to embed the tape! I have been preaching this since this thread started. I like No-Coat better, also. But it works far better using the roller. Same as Straightflex.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Did the stuff in pic come out of that box in pic?


 Yes..code black.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Yes..code black.


 We must not get that here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> The exact reason they sell the ROLLER to embed the tape! I have been preaching this since this thread started. I like No-Coat better, also. But it works far better using the roller. Same as Straightflex.


What type of roller are you using

I duct taped one of my bead rollers so the head don't move, but it's awkward to use, and you can only do one side at a time. But man they come out sweet when you roll them. They take a lot less mud:thumbup:

So whats you gots


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

And they stay stuck to the wall.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/No-Coat-One-Sided-Roller.html


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Will that roller work on a 45 angle?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> And they stay stuck to the wall.
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/No-Coat-One-Sided-Roller.html


169 bucks
I have been using tomg's (tapepro) roller, that he sent me. The wheels are about the same size, so I tried it on the no-coat. So there's a plug for Tomg..... except...... Him and trim tex designed the roller I'm using, on a no-coat product.

Design a no-coat roller Tomg, but with 4 wheels:whistling2:
But don't tell trim tex though


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought this roller two years ago and it was $69. Kinda wonder if it is a misprint. Tried to find it at Wall Tools. Couldn't.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I bought this roller two years ago and it was $69. Kinda wonder if it is a misprint. Tried to find it at Wall Tools. Couldn't.


That sounds better. $69 is more in line.:blink: Don't see that one around that much. Looks like it has its purpose.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Will that roller work on a 45 angle?



Here is a roller that I use on 45 deg when needed. I posted this a while ago. Post number 40.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/coating-no-coat-2167/index2/#post31008


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> Straight Flex was the best thing since sliced bread.............until I started using No-Coat. Have not used Straight Flex since. I always applied with a knife and had a hell of a time getting it bedded all the way, and sore fingers from pushing so hard to boot. I never had it let loose, but had small sections that were slightly hollow behind it. It was a major improvement over just paper taping off angles though.


i agree on the sore fingies. i started using the heel of my knife to push in my no-coat in the stubborn spots.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Moore, sorry if my reply has been mentioned earlier, but it looks like tape we get from a German mob called Knauf. Sh*t to work with, you need a outside 90 roller cos it'll rip the skin off your fingers by the time you stuck all your windows and uprights on and it can blister if ya havent squeezed the mud properly.
One thing in its favour, its good for coombs and offset angles.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> We must not get that here.


This is it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is a roller that I use on 45 deg when needed. I posted this a while ago. Post number 40.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/coating-no-coat-2167/index2/#post31008


Hi there, very best new buddy from down under:whistling2:

I wonder how well that thing works, what type of handle goes on it, how much it would cost in canadian funds, and maybe what the shipping would cost................ New buddy


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> 169 bucks
> I have been using tomg's (tapepro) roller, that he sent me. The wheels are about the same size, so I tried it on the no-coat. So there's a plug for Tomg..... except...... Him and trim tex designed the roller I'm using, on a no-coat product.
> 
> Design a no-coat roller Tomg, but with 4 wheels:whistling2:
> But don't tell trim tex though


 Yae itried it on no-coat 2! Worked sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudder on loverslane (Jun 28, 2011)

Just being trying to find the "EZYBEAD" roller that was mentioned on another post, they used it for rolling in 'NO-COAT" The EZYBEAD head is adjustable. I went onto their site and it wasn't listed???


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have checked with Ezybead and the adjustable roller is still available. 

2Buck, you have two choices with the handle. The roller has a threaded rod that is about 10mm and it is a fine thread. It also looks like they have an adapter that can attach to a painters roller pole. As for pricing I am waiting for our local supplier to get back to me. (I have had mine for about 5 years so I have no idea what they want for them now.)
When they get back to me I will PM you.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I checked out your post 40 gazman and that roller looks like a swell idea. Can't figure out why they dont make one over here?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Can't figure out why they dont make one over here?


Southern hemisphere ingenuity.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I guess you will always be a few hours ahead of us.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have just sent off an Email to Ezybead inviting then to join DWT so lets see what happens.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have just sent off an Email to Ezybead inviting then to join DWT so lets see what happens.


Oh No, I think im getting keen on one as well, Better tell them to send you a box full gaz :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Oh No, I think im getting keen on one as well, Better tell them to send you a box full gaz :thumbup:


 Good idea that i think:thumbsup: U could make a few extra bucks out of us lads:thumbup:


----------



## OliverKBell (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone seen the mudless self-adhesive paper-faced metal corner bead? Spray, with a water bottle, stick, roll and go!! Gonna try some soon


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

You mean HydroTrim?
http://www.hydrotrimcorner.com/
It's not a paper faced metal bead however.
"Paper-plastic-paper tapered design absorbs impacts better than metal or paper faced corners."
It's made by Structus, the same company that makes no-coat Ultraflex.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You better get them on right the first time. Because you will tear the paper off the rock to adjust them. They stick good.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> You better get them on right the first time. Because you will tear the paper off the rock to adjust them. They stick good.


Damn straight! So strong!


----------

